# Offroad Vehicle



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Solidjake said:


> To go off road...


no **** theres diff types off off roading dude theres intense rock climbing theres baja trucks pre runners, then theres people who just kind of drive on a dirt road.... so it depends on what he plans on doing


----------



## BlueC (Jan 13, 2007)

If it's primarily going to be street driven, I highly suggest a Pathfinder or 4Runner. Far more enjoyable to drive compared to Jeeps, not to mention more efficient. If it's a dedicated off-road vehicle you need then maybe a Jeep is the way to go. I can't stand driving them on public roads though.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Missmodena310 said:


> no **** theres diff types off off roading dude theres intense rock climbing theres baja trucks pre runners, then theres people who just kind of drive on a dirt road.... so it depends on what he plans on doing


Take it easy....

I know there are different kinds. I'm gonna yell at you later on aim! :eeps:


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

E3987 said:


> I need it for the Snow and light offroading. I do a lot of camping and hiking. It'd be nice to have something (I'm liking the Nissan angle) to toss my rifle and gear in, drive it out to the woods, and hike. I've come across some sticky spots, but I'm not going crawling or mudding.


oo ok, ( see jake he knows what i meant) the xterra and 4runners are great! i have alot of friends that are into off roading some do crawling thats why i was asking lol :thumbup: thats cool!


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Solidjake said:


> Take it easy....
> 
> I know there are different kinds. I'm gonna yell at you later on aim! :eeps:


lol sorry jake didnt mean to snap i wasnt in the mood for your lil sarcastic face haha JK


----------



## E3987 (Apr 14, 2008)

Well I guess I'll look into the Nissan. Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

I had a 98 wrangler, It was fantastic. I put 120,000 miles on it with only routine maintenance. Off road performance was stunning, even in stock form. It's also great for daily driving, as long as that didn't involve lots of highway use... 

Mine was the classic 4.0 liter inline 6. I had both the soft and hard top, but to do it again I would get one of the other,not both. Switching is a pain in the butt. 

--nw


----------



## hodgepodge1983 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm an off-roader and I think the best vehicle for what you want to do is a '96-'98 Jeep Grand Cherokee (ZJ) with the inline-six. That 4.0 has great low-end torque and will run forever. Parts are cheap compared to imports, and the suspension is soft and flexy (thanks to coil springs all around), but _tough as nails due to the two solid axles_. Add an Aussie locker in the rear and it will eat up just about any vehicle you throw at it. Plus it's a true luxury SUV and you can get leather, heated seats, moonroof, yadda yadda yadda if that floats your boat.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Solidjake said:


> Mercedes ML or an X5


He said a good off road vehicle. 

Jeep Wrangler or Toyota pick up FTW.


----------



## E3987 (Apr 14, 2008)

hodgepodge1983 said:


> I'm an off-roader and I think the best vehicle for what you want to do is a '96-'98 Jeep Grand Cherokee (ZJ) with the inline-six. That 4.0 has great low-end torque and will run forever. Parts are cheap compared to imports, and the suspension is soft and flexy (thanks to coil springs all around), but _tough as nails due to the two solid axles_. Add an Aussie locker in the rear and it will eat up just about any vehicle you throw at it. Plus it's a true luxury SUV and you can get leather, heated seats, moonroof, yadda yadda yadda if that floats your boat.


That just might float it. It seems the higher the quality, the better the price. All of the Nissans I've located in my area are about ten, and this jeep is dipping below that. Thanks for the input!:thumbup:


----------



## BlueC (Jan 13, 2007)

Heh, typical of Mopar to get 185 hp out of a 4L 6cyl engine while Nissan gets 250hp+ out of a 3.5L 6cyl engine. I've never been impressed with Jeeps.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Lanc3r said:


> He said a good off road vehicle.


:blah:

:wave:


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Solidjake said:


> :blah:
> 
> :wave:




Im in a pissy mood. Sorry.


----------



## hodgepodge1983 (Jun 17, 2009)

BlueC said:


> Heh, typical of Mopar to get 185 hp out of a 4L 6cyl engine while Nissan gets 250hp+ out of a 3.5L 6cyl engine. I've never been impressed with Jeeps.


Go off-road on a slow speed trail and watch that Nissan 3.5 rev just to get over a tiny obstacle, even in low range. The 4.0 is all about off-idle, low-end torque - something the VQ will never have. It's much easier to navigate a tough trail with the engine spinning 1,200rpm than revving sky high just to get enough torque to climb something, only to have to let your foot off the gas immediately afterwards (and possibly slam on the brakes) due to the rush of torque, and then repeat the process over and over. With a manny tranny, you can lug the 4.0 all day long at 600-700rpm and it just won't stall. :thumbup:


----------



## Elvis530i (Feb 13, 2006)

E3987 said:


> That just might float it. It seems the higher the quality, the better the price. All of the Nissans I've located in my area are about ten, and this jeep is dipping below that. Thanks for the input!:thumbup:


We had one of those. Great car; only traded it in because we needed something bigger.

Stay away from the 1s gen ML's--everything I've heard says they're unreliable POSs.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

***JEEP***!!!! Inline 6.....rugged as they come, reasonably reliable, great ground clearance combined with minimal overhangs means excellent approach & departure angles with a minimum of high-centering....best bang for the buck, without a doubt.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

I say get an OLD GMC


----------



## Ryans323i (Jan 24, 2009)

So you can go off road *and* not get stuck.......

'99 Toyota Tacoma (w/ just a few mods )


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

4runner ftw. CJ's or Wranglers are good fun. My dream, as I've said many times before, is to pick up a quality Defender 90. /drool


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

We just bought my wife a CPO'd R500 which could possibly be the worlds ugliest Mercedes Benz, however, it hauls family like a dream. As a sidenote the previous owner was the wife of George Brett (KC Royals fame ).
-Getz


----------

